# Omega Megaquartz



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Have got interested in the early quartz story .Thinking of going for an Omega Constellation megaquartz 32khz on e bay.Anybody think this is a bad idea,likely to lead to early ruin etc?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

The idea itself is not a bad one but as it sounds from your post as though you may not know exactly what you are looking at on the bay you need to tread very carefully. Sales posts on here are fairly quiet at present but earlier in the year there were a few megaquartz sales I seem to recall. Get your post count up to 50 and be patient or put a wanted ad.in you may find it's cheaper and safer ITLR.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

handlehall said:


> The idea itself is not a bad one but as it sounds from your post as though you may not know exactly what you are looking at on the bay you need to tread very carefully. Sales posts on here are fairly quiet at present but earlier in the year there were a few megaquartz sales I seem to recall. Get your post count up to 50 and be patient or put a wanted ad.in you may find it's cheaper and safer ITLR.


Thanks,will bear that in mind but patience not always my strong suit.thanks for taking trouble to reply.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Keitht has a couple up on tz at the moment...


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

They're great watches often at good prices for a vintage Omega, I have a couple myself. Do your research and you should be able to get one in cracking condition for around Â£200.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Have taken plunge and bought omega constellation megaquartz off e bay.Delivered today and looks ok and actually works! .Will try to organise some pics soon.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats, I look forward to the pics!


----------

